
Ask HN: What's your programming process? - jwdunne
What sort of dev process do you follow when writing new code? TDD, BDD, how you design objects, functions etc.<p>Hearing from functional programmers would be especially interesting here.
======
justinireland
My style is continually evolving, especially as I get more familiar with
TDD/BDD. The biggest thing though is to do as much planning as possible before
even writing a single line of code.

For front end stuff this includes wireframes and mock-ups.

For back end work I try to first model the data structure with as many
features as I can think of so that I can picture what a mature version of the
app may look like. This helps contextualize things so I can structure them
properly. From there I will prune it down to only what is essential for MVP
and then start building things out to support that model.

